# Petit embolic de pronoms



## AAFont

Hola gent del fòrum,

Estic redactant un document on apareix la frase següent:

"Sabem que degut a la pròpia naturalesa de les ones electromagnètiques aquestes no poden travessar la matèria sòlida, que ??????? resulta opaca"

De tal manera que tingui el mateix significat que 

"Sabem que degut a la pròpia naturalesa de les ones electromagnètiques aquestes no poden travessar la matèria sòlida, que _per a elles_ resulta opaca"

I no sé ben bé quins pronoms han d'anar dins dels interrogants. Se m'acudeix "les hi" o "les en" però no n'estic segur. Potser seria millor utilitzar directament la segona frase dins el text. Què n'opineu?


----------



## gvergara

AAFont said:


> Hola gent del fòrum,
> 
> Estic redactant un document on apareix la frase següent:
> 
> "Sabem que degut a la pròpia naturalesa de les ones electromagnètiques aquestes no poden travessar la matèria sòlida, que ??????? resulta opaca"
> 
> De tal manera que tingui el mateix significat que
> 
> "Sabem que degut a la pròpia naturalesa de les ones electromagnètiques aquestes no poden travessar la matèria sòlida, que _per a elles_ resulta opaca"
> 
> I no sé ben bé quins pronoms han d'anar dins dels interrogants. Se m'acudeix "les hi" o "les en" però no n'estic segur. Potser seria millor utilitzar directament la segona frase dins el text. Què n'opineu?


Mira, no prenguis tan seriosament la meva resposta, ja que no sóc nadiu; tanmateix, em fascina el tema dels pronoms. 
Això dit, jo utilitzaria només_ ...  que *els *resulta opaca. _


----------



## Doraemon-

D'acord amb Gonzal·lo.
Que *els *resulta opaca. (la matèria sòlida resulta opaca _a les ones electromagnètiques_). CI, femení, plural (els). Com la materia sòlida ja fa de subjecte amb el relatiu "que", entenc que no caldria substituir-ho.


----------



## AAFont

Gràcies per les respostes. Posar _els resulta_ em sona estrany però d'alguna manera té sentit.


----------



## Xiscomx

"Sabem que degut a la pròpia naturalesa de les ones electromagnètiques aquestes no poden travessar la matèria sòlida per ser un mitjà no conductor."

"Sabem que degut a la pròpia naturalesa de les ones electromagnètiques aquestes no poden travessar la matèria sòlida no conductora."


----------



## RIU

AAFont said:


> Gràcies per les respostes. Posar _els resulta_ em sona estrany però d'alguna manera té sentit.



No t'hi cansis que sona la mar de bé.


----------



## Penyafort

A mi m'ha atret més l'atenció el "degut a" causal, que es considera un calc en l'estàndard i convé substituir per _a causa de_, _per raó de_, etc.


----------



## Xiscomx

Penyafort said:


> A mi m'ha atret més l'atenció el "degut a" causal, que es considera un calc en l'estàndard i convé substituir per a causa de, per raó de, etc.


*Patapam!*
Perdonau al·lots, però és que acab de caure de cul en terra; tot per voler dir a En Penyafort que just fa uns *tres-cents* anys que, a l’illa de cara de cavall, estam emprant el *degut a*, però ara hauré de rectificar i dir que l’emprarem d’aquí a *set segles*, després d’haver llegit el que pronostica el futurista DCVB:

4. Que s'ha d'atribuir; que té per causa. Un article *degut a* una ploma tan ben trempada com aquexa, Roq. 26. Taques *degudes a* la malèfica influència del temps, Collell Flor. *xxviii*. Aquella superioritat... *deguda* sempre *al* desnivell de sasintel·ligèncias, Pons Auca 273.

Després d’aquest involuntari viatge al futur i haver tornat sà i estalvi, en aquest rabiós present, afegesc:
Del DDLC:
• *degut a *loc. prep. 1. [LOCN1/Vinf1] A causa de 1 (loc.). [...] l'anomenada "crisi dels fonaments", produïda la segona meitat del segle XIX, potser és més coneguda *degut als* usos ideològics a què ha estat sotmesa sovint. [Llorente (1984): 51, p. 87]i. Espanya, *degut* principalment *a* la forta oposició antifranquista, no va poder ésser arrosegada per Franco i Falange a la guerra total contra les Nacions Unides. [PSU (1946): 32, p. 13]i. *Degut a* haver de canviar l'aixecador dels castells es va fer un gran assaig de cara a l'actuació de la Gornal. [Foc (1983): 46, niv. 1, p. 7]i.


----------

